# my friend is dying from eating disorder.HELP!!!



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

please, can someone suggest me something? one of my best friends is seriously ill with anorexia nervosa and bulimia for more than 5 years, she is so fucking skinny and weak, she has so superlow selfconfidence, that it is actually hard to be with her for a longer time, because she puts herself lower than grass all the time and one can't prove her every fucking second that she IS smart and beautiful, but even if I do, she still never believes me, she doesn't even respect my opinion. last 5 months she was telling me that she eats regularly and she doesn't puke out every meal, that slowly everything is going on the right places in her head, etc. unfortunately later on she smoked some salvia and told me that she was lying to me - she is puking after every fucking meal, that's why she didn't gain any weight. it was so horrible to get know that...you know, sometimes I think that anorexia or bulimia is more like psychosis, because she has lost sense of reality - she cries in the front of mirror about how extremely fat she is, it's completely ok to puke or stop eating for days... she's 172 cm tall and her weight is about 40 kg.. that scares the hell out of me, I just don't know what to do, because all these last 3 years I was telling her, that she needs help, or things can get very serious, she went to one very fucking stupid shrink who put her on Zoloft, what does nothing or makes her act even worse, she's completely against CBT (what I actually believe is the only thing what she needs besides FOOD), she doesn't want to be hospitalized, her family doesn't give a shit about the situation, and I'm afraid that something will happen only when she'll fall unconscous and be taken to the hospital... it all seems so hopeless, I just don't know how to knock to her mind.. please, any suggests???


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Man, this is tough. I think the first thing would be to get her to admit she has a problem and needs help. But at all times be a supportive friend as I know you already are.

This is as serious as cancer. She needs professional help...and um...im tired of fuckin doctors who throw zoloft at every patient and send them on their way.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Ambulance and Cops. now. Sounds like she is so ill that she cannot be responsible for her own survival, so its time to take those drastic measures of admitting her to the hospital against her will. And yeah fucking doctors prescribing SSRI?s that can lead to weightloss, how stupid is that.

Hope it works out. And btw if she?s smoking Salvia she might aswell smoke weed, which is actually prescribed to anorexia patients because it heightens appetite (munchies anyone?).


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

thank you for your advice, guys!


----------

